# Tihomir from Banja Luka, Bosnia



## Tihomir Mačkić (Jun 22, 2009)

I am beekeeper since childhood. I have 30 LR and 6 DB hives and 10 modified alpine hives. I am living in Banja Luka (Bosnia & Herzegovina), where working as a professor of information technology and beekeeping is my hobby.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Always great to have someone here that can provide information from your part of the world.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome tihomir.

perhaps you might inform us what are LR, DB and modified alpine hives.


----------



## Tihomir Mačkić (Jun 22, 2009)

LR is Langstroth hive
DB is Dadant-Blath hive and
Modified alpine is same dimensions as Warre hive.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome Tihomire!

LR and DB are called different here!



Pozdrav!


----------



## alexx_v (Jun 27, 2009)

LR and DB, same and in Bulgaria... apparently we use same terminology on the Balkans......
"Pozdrav" from Bulgaria too


----------



## Nan3902 (May 18, 2009)

Wherever we are, bees unite us in this one passion. Great to see all beekeepers from around the world !
Welcome !
Nancy 
Ovid, New York
USA


----------



## Tihomir Mačkić (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks every one!

Pozdrav Sasha, drago mi je vidjeti te ovdje!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for starting this thread. It is nice to hear from you and others in your part of the world.

What are you doing about mites and nosema? What is the common treatment for these where you live?

Translate pozdrav please?


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome and it's an honor to have other beeks from around the world join our community!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tihomir Mačkić (Jun 22, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. It is nice to hear from you and others in your part of the world.
> 
> What are you doing about mites and nosema? What is the common treatment for these where you live?
> 
> Translate pozdrav please?


For mites we often use formic acid and Apiguard.
For nosema there is one good biological drug from our famous beekeepers Vojo Brstina, and sometimes I use povidon jod http://www.drugs.com/international/povidon-jod.html

"Pozdrav" is regards on english


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi from southern California,
What are your bees doing at this time of the year?

Pozdrav,
Ernie


----------



## Tihomir Mačkić (Jun 22, 2009)

BEES4U said:


> Hi from southern California,
> What are your bees doing at this time of the year?
> 
> Pozdrav,
> Ernie


I moved them to the mountain because the high temperature in the lowland. There are a lot of mountain flowers now.


----------

